# Shrimp safe tank! Top or no top.



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Can someone tell me if shrimp will climb out of a tank, ie break the water surface for any extended period of time. I got my first order of shrimp today: 10 amanos and 4 red cherries but forgot that my tank doesn't have a lid.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

open top will be fine with shrimp


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

All of my tanks are open top and they don't leave the waters.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the fast response guys. I'm relieved!

I tell you, those Amanos have pratically eaten all the green thread algae from my 38g planted tank since they were introduced around 1pm today. They are hungry little things. :-D


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

While I've never had any problems with Cherry Red Shrimp trying to escape, I have had Amanos decide that they need to go for a walk.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ditto...I've lost a few "wandering" Amanos. Of course, my Manzanita branches reached pretty high out of the water...so...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've also had Amanos decide to take a stroll...


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

^^^^^^^^

ditto


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine love their home so they stick around....


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

lol eklikewhoa.

I guess mine are like rebelious teens then.

Well maybe not quite as bad.....I have found many jumpers all hard and brittle on my floor around my 92G which has shrimp and fish. My other.....shrimp only tanks almost never have jumpers.....1 time that I can remember is all.

My guess is the fish chasing them.......makes them jump accidentally jump out of the tank.


----------

